# Recuerdos de una Lima que salen del corazòn



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

me vas hacer llorar, que thread para mas "profundo" , pero no te preocupes que pronto estaras en "Lima la fea":laugh:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> me vas hacer llorar, que thread para mas "profundo" , pero no te preocupes que pronto estaras en "Lima la fea":laugh:


 :| :no:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Asuu un poco más y te cortas las venas :jk:


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Yo regreso en agosto no podria resistir mas de dos años sin mi querido Peru, lo unico que no me gusta es que vengo siempre en invierno :tongue3:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

La iglesia en la foto se parece a un diseño Islámico. Buenas fotos Vane de Rosas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito tu thread.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Animo said:


> La iglesia en la foto se parece a un diseño Islámico. Buenas fotos Vane de Rosas.


No e suna iglesia, es un monumento y creo que fue un regalo de la colonia árabe. Por otro lado muy bonito thread Vane, ojala algún día puedas ser realmente feliz en Lima, en Barranco para ser preciso .


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> me vas hacer llorar, que thread para mas "profundo" , pero no te preocupes que pronto estaras en "Lima la fea":laugh:


Tenía que ser Rafo...Creo que Salazar Bondy te agarraría a patadas por cambiar su frase.
---

Vane, tu thread está chévere! Ya vas a volver a Lima...y como dice una canción de 6 voltios "...pero el Sol volverá a brillar, no estés triste, no estés mal..."


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

perupd said:


> Tenía que ser Rafo...Creo que Salazar Bondy te agarraría a patadas por cambiar su frase.


 :dunno: de q :baeh3:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

sebvill said:


> No e suna iglesia, es un monumento y creo que fue un regalo de la colonia árabe. Por otro lado muy bonito thread Vane, ojala algún día puedas ser realmente feliz en Lima, en Barranco para ser preciso .


Ese arco morisco es una réplica de uno antiguo que había en la entrada de la av. Arequipa... Es español pero obviamente con influencia árabe.

Qué bonito thread el que acaba ud de hacer, Vane...


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

Con tan poética descripción, y tan buenas fotografías se antoja mucho conocer Lima.


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

sebvill said:


> No e suna iglesia, es un monumento y creo que fue un regalo de la colonia árabe.


Gracias para la respuesta.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Hola chicos, estuve en Salinas este feriado y la bruma con
> su frio me hicieron recordar a "mi" Lima, esa Lima que no veo
> hace ya tanto tiempo y que llevo dentro de mi corazòn...
> 
> ...


q bonito thread Vane, tenías q ser tú :yes:


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Animo said:


> Gracias para la respuesta.


pero está equivocado !!!

El arco, fue regalado por España por motivo del primer centenario de la República, se ubicó en la Arequipa, pero se destruyó para dar comienzo a unas obras.

Afortunadamente se hizo una réplica exacta, ubicándola en el parque de la Amistad en Surco.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^ Ya lo había puesto arriba. Je, pero bueno tu respuesta está más detallada...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

jajaja.. no la ví

de todos modos, me puedes demandar por plagio !!!! : D


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^ Ok, pronto sabrás de mí en los tribunales. XD!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

uyyyy... en que lio me he metido !!!! jajajajajajajajajaja


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

En uno muUuuUuUy grande XD!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> En uno muUuuUuUy grande XD!


Gracias por votar por mi en el famoso concurso del forista del año... no es algo que me quite el sueño pero es interesante ver quien vota por una.... un abrazo


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> q bonito thread Vane, tenías q ser tú :yes:



Heyyyyy reviviste!!!!! que bueno, el foro necesita de foristas como tu..

thx!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Gracias por votar por mi en el famoso concurso del forista del año... no es algo que me quite el sueño pero es interesante ver quien vota por una.... un abrazo


Jajajaja, me acaba ud de poner más rojo que un tomate... No se preocupe y no tiene por qué agradecer nada más bien deberíamos ponernos las pilas (a mí me emocionan ese tipo de concursos) y votar! Vamo Perú XD!

PD: El concurso es "el forista del mes" no del año =P


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Jajajaja, me acaba ud de poner más rojo que un tomate... No se preocupe y no tiene por qué agradecer nada más bien deberíamos ponernos las pilas (a mí me emocionan ese tipo de concursos) y votar! Vamo Perú XD!
> 
> PD: El concurso es "el forista del mes" no del año =P


jajajajajajajaja cierto, seguro se me han subido los humos jajajajajaja


----------

